# What kind of Rims/Tires?



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

What kind of rims/tires do i need for my 1995 Pickup (extended cab, 2wd)?? I keep being told i need to get new rims for my truck, but i haven't found any that i like..so if someoen can show me what i need to get (bolt pattern, tire size, and most preffered rim size, ect..)then that would be great!
thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Well I don't know what the bolt pattern of the truck is or anything but if I had a truck it would be slammed on either some Budnik or Boyd Codington wheels (but I don't know if they make any in the lug pattern for the Nissan Hardbody)

Budnik Tiller 6









Budnik Arrow FL









Boyd Coddington Genesis 5


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

Well you need them to be less than 7.5" to tuck, and with 6.5"s backspacing is ideal. It's a 6 x 5.5 lug pattern. As for rims, good luck! lol I still haven't found any reasonably priced, tuckable rims  I think 18's luuck best on there but 17's look pretty sweet too. LMk if ya need any more help with that!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

13" 100 spoke wire wheels with air bags.

J/k, id go with the budniks.


----------

